# Unallocated Space!!



## ShankJ (Feb 19, 2014)

I recently restored my laptop and kinda botched up the process.. Now i have a 570 GB C drive.. Whenever i shrink the C drive, the unallocated space created gives an error on trying to make it into a new system volume..
i need to convert the unallocated space into new volume coz i just cant work with one drive..

Error on trying to create a new system volume from unallocated space-
'Dynamic discs are not supported by this OS or server config. Dynamic discs are not supported on clusters'

Is there any software that would help me through this..
(Note- I also have to retrieve the data that was lost during the restoration)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 19, 2014)

welcome to the common problem of basic disk converting to dynamic disk when shrinking drives using windows 7 disk management.download & install easeus partition master home free edition to convert dynamic disk back to basic disk.also in future do not use windows 7 disk management to change partition size.
Download EaseUS Partition Master Free 9.3 - FileHippo.com


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 19, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> welcome to the common problem of basic disk converting to dynamic disk when shrinking drives using windows 7 disk management.download &amp; install easeus partition master home free edition to convert dynamic disk back to basic disk.also in future do not use windows 7 disk management to change partition size.
> Download EaseUS Partition Master Free 9.3 - FileHippo.com



thanks a lot..
and to retrieve the data, should go with Recuva or is there any better option??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 19, 2014)

Recuva is very good. Don't know of any alternative being that good, and free, of course.


----------



## lywyre (Feb 19, 2014)

+1 for Recuva. If it does not work you can try GetDataBack for NTFS (It is paid though).


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 23, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> welcome to the common problem of basic disk converting to dynamic disk when shrinking drives using windows 7 disk management.download &amp; install easeus partition master home free edition to convert dynamic disk back to basic disk.also in future do not use windows 7 disk management to change partition size.
> Download EaseUS Partition Master Free 9.3 - FileHippo.com



I tried Easeus partition but on pressing the create button after selecting the unallocated space of 350 GB which is of the type Logical, it shows a warning- "Please convert an existing primary partition to logical partition and truly again!!

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> welcome to the common problem of basic disk converting to dynamic disk when shrinking drives using windows 7 disk management.download &amp;amp; install easeus partition master home free edition to convert dynamic disk back to basic disk.also in future do not use windows 7 disk management to change partition size.
> Download EaseUS Partition Master Free 9.3 - FileHippo.com



I tried Easeus partition but on pressing the create button after selecting the unallocated space of 350 GB which is of the type Logical, it shows a warning- "Please convert an existing primary partition to logical partition and truly again!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 24, 2014)

Post disk mgmt screenie.


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 7, 2014)

Dear friends I also had some what same problem of *UNMOUNTED SPACE* or Disk ?

The issue is that I had a 500GB HDD WD make & it has 4 partition ,The window-7 has some issue after using a year, I decided to install window-7 again, Now start installation and when it goes to Format section, I usually do QUICK FORMAT but this time I do Full Format of C drive, after Format it give a massage of Unmounted Disk with space of 480 GB of space ? I was shock ?

Please friends help if you can , Is it possible to save data to recover from this kind of crash ?

Secondly how to save HDD and re install its  partitions etc ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2014)

How did you do "quick/full" format ?


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 9, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> How did you do "quick/full" format ?



Quick/Full Format is done by win XP boot able cd when it load the needed Drivers while installing win-xp


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 9, 2014)

Why did you format with XP media when you had to install 7 ?



Genius-jatt said:


> Please friends help if you can , Is it possible to save data to recover from this kind of crash ?
> 
> Secondly how to save HDD and re install its  partitions etc ?



For recovery use recuva. But save recovered data on another hard disk to increase recovery chances.

And what do you mean by save HDD ? Reinstalling partitions can be easily done while installing any OS.


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 21, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Why did you format with XP media when you had to install 7 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks and pl give me the link of recobering soft: recuva


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 21, 2014)

Genius-jatt said:


> Thanks and pl give me the link of recobering soft: recuva



Recuva - Undelete, Unerase, File and Disk Recovery - Free Download

A google would have done that work for you.


----------

